# Rescue Groups in/around Charlotte, NC



## Tetley's Mom

I am trying to find a GSD Rescue to volunteer with in my area. I have contacted the German Shepherd Rescue of America (near Raleigh) 2x, but all I get in response are mass emails about dogs needing homes. I was hoping to offer a little more - maybe assistance on adoption days, general marketing (web, flyers, events, etc) and beyond. I volunteered with a cat rescues in Maryland for several years and would like to do it again now for GSDs.

Anybody have any recs of rescues in/around Charlotte? My online searches have consistenly linked me back to the one I already contacted. 

And help appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JJ&TT

http://www.gsdrescue.org/

They are out of Raleigh. they have people all over NC. I have been a vol. for some time now.


----------



## dd

What about Echo - they are a national group:
http://www.echodogs.org/


----------



## Ilovealldogs

Try Noble Shepherd also.


----------



## Myamom

sent you a pm


----------

